# 1967 Pontiac GTO



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, my 10 year old has decided that it's time for him to build a car. He's built Star Trek models and Gundam models, but he's finally decided to do something that really exists. He chose this kit:










A word about the kit - this is probably not the best kit for a beginner to do. There is alot of flash (really alot), huge ejector marks where they will be visible, and even sinkholes in the plastic. Not even the body was easy to work with on this one. To add insult to injury, it's molded in dark blue - it's going to take him some work to turn this out nice. He hasn't decided what color the body will be, but he has decided that the interior will be black, so that's what he started with. More to come...


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Cool Scott another great build up here to watch,* "HUGE BLANK SPOT Where something was once at here In This Spot...lol..." *So, "GREAT BUILD UP SCOTT AND FAMALY"...Keep 'em Coming as well..Because when Builds like this stop, 
I will have No more use for this site any longer my self, I Almost don't now really, because it is heartbreaking not to see the attention drawn to builds like this guys, and all the attention shown to 
THE SO CALLED EXPERTS OUT THERE, ....."TRULY HEARTBREAKING I SAY".. And you know it deep down inside, DON'T YOU !...




* Ian *


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

It's always great to see another young one join the crowd. I wish my son had stayed with it longer but we had fun for the time he did.


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Man this is great. As I posted before I was 10 when I built my first model. Your son reminds me of the days I spent building so many great models.

I'll be looking foreward the this great build

Dave


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Happy Anniversary "ScottnKat" And Many More To Come


 :jest: :woohoo: :devil: :beatdeadhorse: :lol: :wave:







_*Ian*_


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

He looks like me long ago and far away when I built cars and such. However, I could not have built a '67 GTO as they weren't out when I was 10! My first car in about 1971 was a pale blue LeMans which was quite similar to the GTO without all the extra oomphhh! Glad to see he likes what he is doing, that makes it so much better. I kind of twisted one sons interests into my model rocketry hobby but he wouldn't have done it on his own and only did it for about 2 years. I've been building model kits, rockets, and airplanes since I was about 8 and did it all on my own. My dad loved baseball but not model building. And neither son ever had much interest and definitely do not now. Just something in my psyche. I hope your son continues to enjoy it but remember to help when he wants but don't push. Have fun.

Bob K.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Wow - thanks for the happy anniversary wish! Kathi got a huge kick out of that. 

I am kinda lucky with the kids and modeling - I never could get the older kids into it, but the younger ones are excited about it. I'm going to enjoy my time with these kids while I can. Thanks, all

Scott


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, Damien has made some progress. He has started building the engine and he has been working on the interior. Below, he is patting down the flocking that will become his carpeting, and you can see a pic of his engine in progress.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Starting to really look good there Damien, that is a very nice job on the engine as well, (VERY CLEAN) I was Trying to see what your using to line the floorboard with, Bet its going to be great what ever it is, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DUDE, she is going to be A GREAT BUILD with this kind of attention if you stay at this pace you can count on that,.......LOOKING NICE Damien.

Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

yup looking good keep it going,with so many things compeating for our kids attention and with the cost of models now days it great to see the young ones involved


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Ian, Damien decided to paint the car in a gloss blue a bit lighter than the color the car was molded in. Since he had already painted the seats, dash, and door panels in black, he decided to use a blue flocking for the carpeting on the floorboard. He figures that it will then tie in with the outer color better.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Dakota, there are many things competing for our kids' attention all the time. I tried getting my three older kids interested in modeling, but the lure of instant gratification from video games and hanging out with friends has (unfortunately) led them away. However, all three of the younger kids are into modeling (at least right now) and they are all working on kits at this time. Luckily, we tend to use the 40% and 50% off coupons for Michaels and Hobby Lobby on the kids so the cost isn't too bad. But my wife, Kathi, is also into modeling as well. She is currently working on a 1972 Mercury Cougar. She also has two VWs to work on after this and she has a half dozen old (really old) cars to work on when those are done. Her last model was the Airfix HMS Bounty. Unfortunately, it got damaged in the move and is still in drydock awaiting repairs. ;-)


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Well done, Father and Son!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Just wanted to give an update. Damien has finished his engine and is almost done with the rest of the painting. He wanted to show everyone that he's still working on it, so here's a pic from this afternoon's session where he is doing the woodgrain on the console.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Hay Damien, Looking good dude, Clean work as well like always there, Take your time as well man, No hurry out here, WE KNOW YOUR WORKING ON IT DUDE,....... Hay one quick word of advice from a Very Clumsy Ian Anderson As well if you wont it here, ......ALWAYS PUT THE LEAD, Back on the paint bottle, BEFORE REACHING back across the table for something else while your painting something, You will only get One Dashboard Out of One bottle If not,.....That gets expensive if you don't learn that one in a hurry dude...I hate when I do that My self, AND I HAVE more then once....lol

Ian


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

scottnkat said:


> He wanted to show everyone that he's still working on it, so here's a pic from this afternoon's session where he is doing the woodgrain on the console.


It makes me really happy to see a young man picking up the hobby! My step-son likes to build kits occasionally, but he just wants to glue 'em together. He's not very interested in all the painting. There's nothing wrong with that, I suppose. I think we all did it, at one time.

Great work Damien! I can't wait to see it finished! :thumbsup:


----------



## AuctionCity (Apr 29, 2011)

Brings back memories


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, Damien has been doing some more work on his car this weekend. He's finished the engine...










And he is pretty much done with the interior. The blue carpeting does not look bad with the black seats and door panels at all. He used silver for the gauges and switches on the dash because the kit did not come with decals and he didn't wanna use mine (even though I did offer). He also said that he didn't smooth out the brown paint because he wanted it to look like wood grain. The back seats had seat belts molded in, but no seat belts for the front seats, so we used some photo-etch parts to make seat belts. So, here's his interior...


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Damien, You are inspiring me to get back to the car I was building! Great work, pal! You should be proud.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I just got back from a 150 mile run on my bike and its playing tricks on my eyes with me here from all that shaking I think, But That camera you are using is NOT BEING VERY KIND to the flat black in that shot Scott, I can see the blue behind it a little on this end, I can only imagine that it looks a lot smother in person my self meshing with the blue on the backing of the flat black on your side, But that's how it works in the light we use for these shots, with this digital equipment we use now, I see some Great detail in there as well, Love the color choices here man, The wood gain dash is THE PERFICT TUCH Damien, and the seat belt work is a Nice touch as well dude, With the body on this set up and color choices you have done, its going to be A VERY COOL BUILD DUDE FOR SURE HERE SOON,......Keep up the good work man, you doing a nice job for sure here TAKE YOUR TIME AS WELL, No hurry we will be here, Love the detail on the engine as well there is some very nice touches on that as well, VERY NICE WORK MAN......

Ian


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Good to see a youngster with the patience to work on a model, and good work at that. It's important that we keep the next generation interested in the hobby.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, Damien has finished his GTO. He couldn't decide which hood he likes best, so he is trying both out for a while. Anyway, here is his completed kit:




























I'm glad he finished it. He had a hard time with a few parts, including the warped body, but overall he is pleased with it and he did it all himself.


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

looks good nice job Damien thats kinda of a tough one cause the tooling is so old and worn makes for extra work


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Great Job Damien, I like the color allot as well that you chose here, Almost looks like a real car you would see setting out in the yard ready for a run a round the neighborhood when no one was looking, I can remember having cars a lot like this when I was your age, To young for a license as well, So I could only get them around the block before I was so scared of being caught and came back home, I had to park it before anyone know I was tooling it around quickly,..lol,..... And as far as which hood to use on this build, I like the one With no scoop my self, but there both nice, Either one would work well here. Let use know when your next build is, we will be watching for that dude.

Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

lol yup my buddies mom had an old Nova three on the tree that would go out for unauthorized rides by unauthorized drivers after pushing it to the corner to advoid detection lol havn't thought about that for some time


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Think were teaching damien some BAD HABITS HERE DUDE,...lol


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Great job! What's next?


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Ian Anderson said:


> Think were teaching damien some BAD HABITS HERE DUDE,...lol


Just so long as he doesn't actually start DOING those bad things.... his mother would kill him. 

Personally, I used to do that all the time when I was a kid.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

...lol.. Looks like we ALL DID SCOTT,....and lets hope he doesn't as well,...WINK, WINK...


Ian


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

nice job Damien
i love the classic cars.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Ian Anderson said:


> Let use know when your next build is, we will be watching for that dude.
> 
> Ian


Well, Ian - Damien's next build is going to be the NX-01 Enterprise. He decided that he really wants to take his time on his next kit and make it look good, so he is now going to be trying to do some extra chores around the house so he can earn money to buy the painting masks or the aztecing decals for it. It may be a couple of weeks until he is ready to start on that one. 

PS - Damien did decide on the stock hood instead of the one with the big scoop. He asked me for some help getting his hood to lay down and we got it just about where it needs to be now. This is not a fun kit for a kid with all the problems, fer sure - he should have more fun with his next kit.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Excellent job on the GTO, Damien! It looks great! Can't wait to see your next project, keep up the good work. Mo


----------

